# Line Recoil Kills Man Instantly 5-6-4; Fl.



## TheTreeSpyder (May 7, 2004)

We had a truck driver killed today, being pulled out of sand by a friendly man on a "Grove Goat" for one of the local orange groves.

James Zeigler 45 died instantly as the clevis gave loose and the line with all that stored energy in that snapped back (with clevis weight too) at him speeding thru the windshield and going thru his head. The pulling resistance that caused the stored energy and faiure was a truck and semitrailer; so that line was really loaded! The failure was not of line at this immense pull, but the clevis pin coming free(?); to me that is hard to imagine; with proper gear and setting properly. Ruled accidental.



> Deputies say a rope and clevis acted like a "rubber band" when it broke free from the piece of equipment.....


----------



## highpoint-utd (May 7, 2004)

just another case for opening your bonnet or hood when winching or being towed out ( an off roaders trick ) . sad it caused a death though .


----------



## a_lopa (May 8, 2004)

chain is fantastic for recoiling anyone know how to spot good chain instantly i do


----------



## Koa Man (May 8, 2004)

I saw a pulley fly over 150 ft. high and land about 100 yds. away when the UTILITY clip being used broke as the idiot who set this up was trying to pull over a tree with his truck using the pulley as a redirect. I was a subcontractor for this idiot and told him he need to use a heavy shackle and a large utility clip would break under the load. He told me it was strong and they used it to lower big logs all the time.  The pulley broke a windshield in the parking lot of a restaurant. Luckily no one was in or around the car. I can only imagine what would have happened if it hit somebody.


----------



## Rob Murphy (Jun 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aussie_lopa _
> *chain is fantastic for recoiling anyone know how to spot good chain instantly i do *


Do tell ........Lopa


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 3, 2004)

by the join weld marks on inside of link,just look at proper lifting chain hurc alloy and remember


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 3, 2004)

hows the tassie oak rob?i bet you get some gangly blue gums


----------



## Rob Murphy (Jun 3, 2004)

*Mostly "Big Whites"*

Up north of Tassie its mostly Euc. viminarlis "White Gums" the blues are endemic to south.The odd big blue is about.
Mostly I do domestic stuff ie lots of little removals but also have occasion to do some big climbs for councils...stuff thir crews cant handle...
I find that more and more I am rigg/falling stuff I used to climb and dismantle.
Would prefer more big prunes but they are rare here.
Great when you get them!!


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 4, 2004)

get pretty much everything here in vic, strezleki ranges and great divide.although im very fond of the red gums,hard woods over the divide.have worked all over vic bit in brissy.cutting off dead branches up mallee desert was an experience alot of saw sharpening


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 6, 2004)

I have seen chains and cables break free and cut trees in half, they really sing when they break loose.
One thing you can do to slow them down should they break out is to drape a jersey or sweater or blanket over them, theory is that they increase the air resistance of the cable or chain as it flys and slow them down from "killer speed" to "nail you bad speed". Apparently it works, anyone else heard about this?


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 6, 2004)

yeahTimber, have done that but never seen it have to work.hows NZ? you guys are good inventers,i like the new ripper waste recycler impressive do you know how much one is?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jun 6, 2004)

NZ is all good, havent seen one myself, probably way more than I can afford, although I am on the lookout for a 6 inch chipper at the mo. when I get my hands on an arbor age they tend to be a few months old but have some pretty good kit in there classifieds.

Anytime you want to take back your possums and gums your welcome to come pick them up


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 6, 2004)

hang on a minute timber i know of a good 6" for sale ill crunch the guy for a good price for you..ill post a pic in a minute


----------



## a_lopa (Jun 6, 2004)

i used this chipper for a while behind a landcruiser/4wd mitsubishi canter tipper it has a yanmar 50hp diesel it,slightly better then a bandit 65 its more a 7"


----------

